# snake ID



## phatty (Feb 15, 2013)

thinking might be a Secretive snake/northern small eyed Cryptophis pallidiceps what do you guys think


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 15, 2013)

Slaty-grey?


----------



## phatty (Feb 15, 2013)

so it's a slaty-grey


----------



## clopo (Feb 16, 2013)

Yep Slaty grey (Stegonotus cucullatus). The loreal scale is the obvious giveaway.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 18, 2013)

While I cannot clearly make out the loreal scale, the shape of the inter-nasals and pre-frontals plus the temporal and post-temporal scales, clearly says Slaty-grey and not Northern Small-eyed, as does the lack of orange tinge on the lower flanks.

Blue


----------

